

Inside HP's New Air-Cooled UK Data Center (Photo Tour) - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/inside-hps-green-north-sea-data-center/

======
mmt
_the key ingredient on HP’s innovative new data center in Wynyard, England:
cool fresh air from the North Sea_

Although I find it likely that heat exchangers are involved, my first, snarky
thought was, "that's _just_ the kind of 'freshness' my servers don't have
enough of: moist and salty from The Sea."

~~~
wmf
They're filtering out the salt: [http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/inside-
hps-green-north-se...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/inside-hps-green-
north-sea-data-center/hp-wynyard-filtering-and-airflow/)

~~~
mmt
Those do, indeed, look like filters and not heat exchangers.

Is the salt in sea air particulate, or is it dissolved in the water vapor?

